# Holy Crap ! My Compression Gage Is Possessed !!!



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Every guage reads different,. 
I even proved it to the snap on guy. Took two of the same brand new guages off the truck and they were 13 psi off on the same engine


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I knew a guy he had two ...One for Buying and one for selling ...

I can see 13 not 50 

But the seller may have checked hot ... I checked cold ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That will do it
as long ss they are even and realistic, not to low


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank You 

another weird factor is the bolts for the lower have not been out for a long time ...

That to me equals *NOT* Equal fully "Checked Out" 



> That will do it
> as long ss they are even and realistic, not to low


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Exactly how are you checking compression? gives us the exact process step by step. Because it can make a huge difference in numbers. From one method to another. I think I may know why you are getting a lower number. But want to hear it from you. Not that what you are doing is wrong. You just have to compare apples to apples.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lock carb open... Spray in fogging oil pull engine through to disperse ...


pull plugs ,,,shoot in more fogging oil and pull through several times 

Install gage do test 8 pulls


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Ok that's how I was taught. Just wanted to make sure all plugs were out. Some will just hit one ata a time. Which can lead to lower numbers. If they don't do a good job of bumping it over. You should be getting a high consistent number with plugs out. There is less resistance. So you can reach a higher RPM in theory possibly getting more compression.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one motor reading too high !

Guess I'll have to go run the Snot out of it to see if it comes down a bit ... LOL 

Break out the KLOTZ !!!


----------

